# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Botox

## Oki07

Als ik lach heb ik rimpels onder mijn ogen en aan de zijkant van mijn ogen. Ik zit erover te denken deze met botox in te laten spuiten (als dat op deze plek kan). 

Heeft iemand ervaring hiermee?

----------


## coffee

oeps ik lees dat dit bericht geplaatst is in 2008!!.
eigenwijs dat ik ben, wil ik er toch even op reageren.

Het beste wat je kan doen,is gewoon bij zo'n cosmetische kliniek vragen.

Naast de ogen (lachrimpeltjes) kan het wel..
Rimpels krijgen, doet iedereen , de een op een wat latere leeftijd, de ander begint al vroeg.
Onthoudt wel, dat als je rimpelloos door het leven wilt, je die botox injexties om de 3 maanden moet in laten spuiten. Wil je blijvend resultaat houden.
Botox is nl na 3 maanden uitgewerkt.

Sommige klinieken vertellen je dat 1x per jaar voldoende is.
succes.

----------

